# Spinoff/TITHING: If you have no church home



## sprungonhairboards (May 17, 2005)

Where do you tithe?

I'm asking because I notice some ladies say they are Christian and live by Christian principles but for various reasons do not attend conventional church services.

So, if you tithe or wanted to and do not have a church you go to regularly, where would you pay tithes? If you picked a church you liked but werent a member and tithed once a month or whatever would they be like who is this? ya know? Does it matter WHERE you tithe? What about an independent ministry, a Christian charity, or sending to the people on t.v.?  Is there anything scriptural that directs us in this?

Just curious because I'm in the process of possibly switching church homes myself and am visting different ones right now. I always give offering wherever I go but usually tithe at my "home" church. Sometimes I visit a church that is very community active, smaller and obviously needs the money more than the huge 3,000 member church I call home and feel my tithing would be more useful there.

Any opinions? Thanks ladies


----------



## Poohbear (May 17, 2005)

Interesting questions!


----------



## Sweet C (May 17, 2005)

When I was in the process of looking for another church home, I continued to send the tithe to my old church home.  I guess b/c I looked at it as technically I haven't completely left their covering, so I gave an offering where I visited, but I still gave my basic tithes and offering to my old church.  

To me, it does matter where you tithe.  The Bible says to bring your tithes to the storehouse so that there may be meat in my house.  The storehouse reference here is the church.  Now, I would definitely give to other organizations or ministries  that is placed on your heart, but that would be an offering, not the tithe.


----------



## DelightfulFlame (May 17, 2005)

off topic: the tithe was food, even though they had money (do a search on the bible for the word money)  It is always funny to me to imagine the looks I'd get putting chicken in the collection plate. 

I don't tithe. Tithing is under the law. I give to various charities as guided by the Spirit. Be it 1% or 100%. Whatever God tells me to.


----------



## Honeyhips (May 17, 2005)

Does spirit = holy spirit?


----------



## DelightfulFlame (May 17, 2005)

to me it does


----------



## JuJuBoo (May 17, 2005)

sprungonhairboards said:
			
		

> So, if you tithe or wanted to and do not have a church you go to regularly, where would you pay tithes? If you picked a church you liked but werent a member and tithed once a month or whatever would they be like who is this? ya know? Does it matter WHERE you tithe? What about an independent ministry, a Christian charity, or sending to the people on t.v.?  *Is there anything scriptural that directs us in this?*


 

Well, I don't think the Bible addresses it because at that time EVERYONE who was saved was added to the church. There WERE no Christian's "outside" the church as there are now. Jesus said " I will build my church, and the gates of Hades will not overcome it." Jesus didn't say "I will build Joe or Jane and the gates of Hades will not overcome them." No he said I will build my *CHURCH*. 

Anyway, my point is, I think it's ESSENTIAL for Christian's to find a church home where they can grow mature, and encourage others in the faith...and that's where you should send your tithe. Christianity is not a one man show. Why'd Jesus chill with 12 other brothas? He was the CHRIST, and even HE had dudes surrounding him. What makes us think we can do it on OUR own? There's strength in numbers. "Where two or more are gathered, I will be in their midst." 

Anyway, the easiest answer to your question is to find a church home....then you won't have to worry about where to send your tithe.  If there's no church around you, ACTIVELY seek a church....Or grab some faithful Christians around you and BUILD one. 

Stepping off the soapbox.


----------



## JuJuBoo (May 17, 2005)

Sweet C said:
			
		

> When I was in the process of looking for another church home, I continued to send the tithe to my old church home.  I guess b/c I looked at it as technically I haven't completely left their covering, so I gave an offering where I visited, but I still gave my basic tithes and offering to my old church.




yup, if I was to move, that's exactly what I would do in the process of finding a new church home.


----------



## DelightfulFlame (May 17, 2005)

where is Jesus's church? Where did Jesus go to church? 

And with the # of different denominations that there are, which one is his?  And if you believe in Jesus, but don't go to church...He ain't coming back for you? I don't believe that scripture means that. 

Jesus will say "I will build First Baptist on second street and the gates of Hades will not overcome them."  LOL...


----------



## sprungonhairboards (May 17, 2005)

JuJuBoo said:
			
		

> Well, I don't think the Bible addresses it because at that time EVERYONE who was saved was added to the church. There WERE no Christian's "outside" the church as there are now. *Jesus said " I will build my church, and the gates of Hades will not overcome it." * Jesus didn't say "I will build Joe or Jane and the gates of Hades will not overcome them." *No he said I will build my * *CHURCH*.
> 
> Anyway, my point is, I think it's ESSENTIAL for Christian's to find a church home where they can grow mature, and encourage others in the faith...and that's where you should send your tithe. Christianity is not a one man show. Why'd Jesus chill with 12 other brothas? He was the CHRIST, and even HE had dudes surrounding him. What makes us think we can do it on OUR own? There's strength in numbers. "Where two or more are gathered, I will be in their midst."
> 
> ...



Don't get me wrong I know the purpose and importance of fellowship, but I don't think the CHURCH in this instance was a literal BUILDING. 

And I don't believe for a minute that I will lose my salvation or not be a "true Christian" in the eyes of GOD if I never step foot inside a church ever again. 

And as I said, I have a church home that I tithe to and am currently looking for a new one. The question was more of a general one not just for me but for people who don't attend.


----------



## sprungonhairboards (May 17, 2005)

DelightfulFlame said:
			
		

> Where did Jesus go to church?



shut up!


----------



## Poohbear (May 17, 2005)

DelightfulFlame said:
			
		

> where is Jesus's church? Where did Jesus go to church?
> 
> And with the # of different denominations that there are, which one is his? And if you believe in Jesus, but don't go to church...He ain't coming back for you? I don't believe that scripture means that.
> 
> Jesus will say "I will build First Baptist on second street and the gates of Hades will not overcome them." LOL...


I will try to find the scripture for you that talks about Jesus going to church as a little boy. Someone else might find it before me.

Going to church or as the Bible puts it "assembling yourself in the House of the Lord" is a command in the Bible. Being a church member does not determine whether you go to heaven or not. That does not mean you should not engage in worship at a Christian church. You must be saved (Romans 10:9-13) in order to go to heaven.

Here are several scriptures about the Second Coming of Christ that might be of your interest:
Matthew 25:1
Luke 19:11
1 Corinthians 1:7-9
1 Thess 3:11-13; 4:13,15-18
2 Thess 2:1-3; 3:6-15

I'm going to post a lil' thread about the events of Christ's return.


----------



## DelightfulFlame (May 17, 2005)

I'm cool then. I went when I was a little girl.

I'm being silly right now. LOL...but I assure you that I've read plenty about it. But we can still discuss if you wish. 

As for Christ's return, we can do that too as long as you know right now that we will NOT agree more than likely.  That's probably another thread though.


----------



## Honeyhips (May 17, 2005)

Well start it. I'd like to know more.


----------



## Poohbear (May 17, 2005)

DelightfulFlame said:
			
		

> I'm cool then. I went when I was a little girl.
> 
> I'm being silly right now. LOL...but I assure you that I've read plenty about it. But we can still discuss if you wish.
> 
> As for Christ's return, we can do that too as long as you know right now that we will NOT agree more than likely.  That's probably another thread though.


DelightfulFlame, I see you question scriptures alot. I was wondering if you believe in anything the Bible says.


----------



## DelightfulFlame (May 17, 2005)

Yes, I believe the bible. What man and tradition says...another story. 

If there was one clean cut path to God, then we wouldn't have so many religions. Neither would we have so many different denominations in Christianity. 

I can believe the bible without agreeing with what people "say" it means.

Do you believe the bible? You don't agree with anything I say.


----------



## JuJuBoo (May 17, 2005)

sprungonhairboards said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong I know the purpose and importance of fellowship, but I don't think the CHURCH in this instance was a literal BUILDING.



Your right, the church in the New Testement is characterized as Christian's who REGULARLY met together to worship, pray, and fellowship together. The met in eachothers houses. The only difference between then and now, is today we meet in buildings.



> And I don't believe for a minute that I will lose my salvation or not be a "true Christian" in the eyes of GOD if I never step foot inside a church ever again.



I said nothing about loosing salvation. I'm stressing the point of being within a fellowship...which Christ himself demonstrated.


----------



## Poohbear (May 18, 2005)

DelightfulFlame said:
			
		

> Yes, I believe the bible. What man and tradition says...another story.
> 
> If there was one clean cut path to God, then we wouldn't have so many religions. Neither would we have so many different denominations in Christianity.
> 
> ...


Yes I believe in the Bible as well. I do not go by what man or tradition says either. From the questions you ask about scripture, it seems like you're looking from a non-believing perspective. When I explain something to you, it's not based on my opinion, it's based on what the word of God says. That's why I don't get why you disagree with so many scriptures in the Bible. The Bible says what it says. I've never tried to say anything that it doesn't say. That's why I asked you that in my previous post. The one clean cut path to God is His Word and Jesus Christ. You just have to have faith in what the Bible says. Faith is the key. If you do not have that, please pray for an increase and strength in faith. 

Btw, feel free to PM me if you have something else to say in response so we don't parade this thread.


----------



## DelightfulFlame (May 18, 2005)

How does studying make me a non-believer? I don't disagree with scripture, I disagree with you. 

No need to pm you. I just agree to disagree. My relationship with God isn't b/w me and you anyways. God bless.


----------



## Poohbear (May 18, 2005)

DelightfulFlame said:
			
		

> How does studying make me a non-believer? I don't disagree with scripture, I disagree with you.
> 
> No need to pm you. I just agree to disagree. My relationship with God isn't b/w me and you anyways. God bless.


i didnt say studying made u a nonbeliever or anything like that. you're not getting what i just said. i never said you're relationship with God was between me or you. That's crazy! I'll PM u so we don't parade the thread.


----------



## sugaplum (May 18, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> *I will try to find the scripture for you that talks about Jesus going to church as a little boy. Someone else might find it before me.*
> 
> Going to church or as the Bible puts it "assembling yourself in the House of the Lord" is a command in the Bible. Being a church member does not determine whether you go to heaven or not. That does not mean you should not engage in worship at a Christian church. You must be saved (Romans 10:9-13) in order to go to heaven.
> 
> ...



I got it Poohbear.  Luke 2: 39-49

39 And when they had performed everything according to the law of the Lord, they returned into Galilee, to their own city, Nazareth. 40 And the child grew and became strong, filled with wisdom; and the favor of God was upon him. 41 Now his parents went to Jerusalem every year at the feast of the Passover. 42 And when he was twelve years old, they went up according to custom; 43 and when the feast was ended, as they were returning, the boy Jesus stayed behind in Jerusalem. His parents did not know it, 44 but supposing him to be in the company they went a day's journey, and they sought him among their kinsfolk and acquaintances; 45 and when they did not find him, they returned to Jerusalem, seeking him. 46 After three days they found him in the *temple* sitting among the teachers, listening to them and asking them questions; 47 and all who heard him were amazed at his understanding and his answers. 48 And when they saw him they were astonished; and his mother said to him, "Son, why have you treated us so? Behold, your father and I have been looking for you anxiously." *49 And he said to them, "How is it that you sought me? Did you not know that I must be in my Father's house?" *


----------



## JuJuBoo (May 18, 2005)

DelightfulFlame said:
			
		

> Yes, I believe the bible. What man and tradition says...another story.
> 
> If there was one clean cut path to God, then we wouldn't have so many religions. Neither would we have so many different denominations in Christianity.
> 
> I can believe the bible without agreeing with what people "say" it means.




 There is only one way to God. 

"For I am the way, the truth, and the life. NO ONE comes to the Father, EXCEPT through me."  John 14:6  ...Jesus said this, just to make that clear...

"Enter through the narrow gate. For wide is the gate and broad is the road that leads to destruction, and many enter through it. But small is the gate and narrow the road that leads to life, and only a few find it. " Matthew 7:13-14


If there was more than one way to God, the gate wouldn't be "narrow." I wish there WERE more than one way to God....but there's not. That's very clear through the Word. If Jesus wasn't the only way to God, he wouldn't be called Savior.

While there are several denominations in the Christian faith, there is ONE focal principle that we all agree on. Jesus is *LORD*, Savior, and the only way to God.


----------

